# BSOD and System Freeze on Win 7 64 Bit



## ajaydatta (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello All,
Im in desperate need of help. I recently bought a new Lenovo T500 machine with 8 GB Ram. I have installed Windows 7 on it and things were going great for about a week. After about a week, i started experiencing ramdon freezes, this typically happened while browsing or typing an email. Offlate i have started experiencing BSOD randomly. I have scoured the internet and I'm not able to process the information available and put it to my use. Appreciate any help on this. I ran msinfo32.exe and have attached the log file to this post. From what i see, i noticed that the following is of interest:
7/20/2009 1:36 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_cdd!DrvLineTo+7c, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\072009-22432-01.dmp
C:\Users\adatta\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-71167-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\adatta\AppData\Local\Temp\WER4642.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_070f52b1

Analysis symbol: X64_0x3B_cdd!DrvLineTo+7c
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 072009-22432-01
Report Status: 0	


Thank you so much of any help. Please let me know if i need to provide any additional information.

Thanks
Ajay


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thank you for the wercon portion of the msinfo32 file, but I would prefer the mini dumps along with system files. Please follow these instructions - http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Both BSODs contain the same bugcheck - *0x3b*, the probable cause is listed as the Microsoft Canonical display driver *cdd.dll*.

As for the freezing - usually indicative of heat problems. I returned 3 laptops last summer after each one froze within the 1st 24 hours. I would suggest that you make sure the system is getting enough ventilation. Check temps with Speedfan - http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

Another possibility - the Internet Security product I believe is installed in your system. The following *type 5* and *0xc0000005* exceptions found in RED are from the wercon-msinfo32 that you attached - the BLUE = BSODs -

```
[font=lucida console][size=1]
[color=blue]7/20/2009 1:36 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_cdd!DrvLineTo+7c, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:[/color]
7/17/2009 2:27 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 545484860, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 800
7/17/2009 2:26 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072efe
P3: 000
7/17/2009 2:26 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072efe
P3: 000
[color=blue]7/16/2009 2:48 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_cdd!DrvLineTo+7c, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: &#x000[/color]
7/15/2009 5:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 43301129, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: MemDiagV1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 4097
P2: Manual
&#x000a
7/15/2009 4:47 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MemDiagV1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 4097
P2: Manual
P3: Immediate
&#x00
7/15/2009 4:27 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 8020000e
P3: 657
7/15/2009 4:27 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 584774573, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 802
7/15/2009 4:27 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 8020000e
P3: 657
7/14/2009 5:54 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 5211643, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: sdclt.exe
P2: 6.1.7100.0
P3: 49ee923
7/14/2009 5:54 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 5211643, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: sdclt.exe
P2: 6.1.7100.0
P3: 49ee923
7/14/2009 5:54 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: sdclt.exe, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49ee923c
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49eeab11
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 
7/14/2009 5:54 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: sdclt.exe, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49ee923c
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49eeab11
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 
7/14/2009 4:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 547309682, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: FaultTolerantHeap
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: sdclt.exe
P2: 6.1.710
7/14/2009 4:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 5211643, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: sdclt.exe
P2: 6.1.7100.0
P3: 49ee923
7/14/2009 4:53 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: sdclt.exe, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49ee923c
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49eeab11
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 
7/14/2009 4:52 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 5211643, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: sdclt.exe
P2: 6.1.7100.0
P3: 49ee923
7/14/2009 4:52 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: sdclt.exe, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49ee923c
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49eeab11
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 
7/13/2009 3:20 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 554517720, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
&#x000a
7/13/2009 3:20 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 545413968, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 0
P2: System File Cache&#x0
7/10/2009 3:17 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
7/10/2009 2:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 547133377, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 800
7/10/2009 2:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67
7/10/2009 2:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67
7/09/2009 4:22 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
7/08/2009 4:31 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 329485130, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: US
7/07/2009 4:51 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 664523706

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
&#x000
7/07/2009 4:51 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
7/07/2009 3:35 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 452704182, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnosti
7/07/2009 3:34 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0
P2: De
7/02/2009 2:23 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
6/30/2009 5:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
6/29/2009 9:09 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
6/29/2009 2:49 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67
6/29/2009 2:49 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67
6/29/2009 2:49 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 547133377, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 800
6/25/2009 2:18 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
6/24/2009 3:24 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
6/23/2009 8:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 657142663

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
&#x000
6/23/2009 8:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
6/23/2009 3:55 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 619365560, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: EXCEL.EXE
P2: 12.0.6504.5001&
6/23/2009 3:55 PM	Application Hang	The program EXCEL.EXE version 12.0.6504.5001 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: 1e44
 
6/23/2009 1:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67
6/23/2009 1:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67
6/23/2009 1:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 547133377, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 800
6/17/2009 4:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
6/16/2009 8:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 547309682, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: FaultTolerantHeap
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: sdclt.exe
P2: 6.1.710
6/16/2009 8:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 5211643, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: sdclt.exe
P2: 6.1.7100.0
P3: 49ee923
6/16/2009 8:00 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: sdclt.exe, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49ee923c
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49eeab11
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 
6/16/2009 1:59 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1251406738, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: WINPROJ.EXE
P2: 12.0.6423.1000
P3
6/16/2009 1:59 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: WINPROJ.EXE, version: 12.0.6423.1000, time stamp: 0x49b0d864
Faulting module name: ole32.dll, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49eea66c
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault of
6/16/2009 10:09 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
6/15/2009 9:51 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1322023486, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 652747798

Problem signature:
P1: Portable Hide IP Platinum 3.43.exe
P2: 3
6/15/2009 9:49 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: Portable Hide IP Platinum 3.43.exe, version: 3.4.3.0, time stamp: 0x2a425e19
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49eea706
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
6/15/2009 6:18 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 597845107, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.
6/15/2009 6:11 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
6/12/2009 7:25 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: AddressAcquisition [1.0
6/12/2009 7:24 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: AddressAcquisition [1.0
6/12/2009 4:49 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
6/11/2009 9:26 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 329485130, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: US
6/11/2009 5:06 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 0
P2: System File Cache
P3: MemoryFootpr
6/11/2009 5:02 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487612506, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 2
P3: 6.
6/11/2009 3:03 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 584774497, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 802
6/11/2009 3:03 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 570667824, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 802
6/11/2009 3:03 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 8020000e
P3: 6A0
6/11/2009 3:03 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 8020000e
P3: 6A0
6/11/2009 3:03 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 8020000e
P3: 87B
6/11/2009 3:03 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 8020000e
P3: 87B[/size][/font]
```
SCROLL TO THE RIGHT

`

Seeing the MS network driver *ntdll.dll* faulter is another indicator of a firerwall being present. 

Did Vista come pre-installed on your new system?


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ajaydatta (Jul 20, 2009)

Uploaded the minidump file. Cannot attach the main dump file (the main dump file is about 132M after zipping)


----------



## ajaydatta (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello jcgriff2,

Thanks for helping me. I have attached the TSF_Vista_Support.zip file which contains the output of the batch file run. I was not able to save the output of the autorun.exe, for some reason the save functionality was not working on my Windows 7 box. The same case with perfmon process, there were no reports to be saved under the Reports category. 

I installed the RC evaluation version of Windows 7 on my box. I removed the default installation of Vista as soon as i received my shipment. Please let me know if i can provide any other information.

I'm running ClamWin Anitivirus. To my best knowledge, I'm not running any other Firewall app on my machine.

Thanks
Ajay


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The TSF_Vista_Support.zip file wasn't attached - only the one dump file came through in the previous post.

Clamwin isn't adequate protection (from their website):


> Please note that ClamWin Free Antivirus does not include an on-access real-time scanner. You need to manually scan a file in order to detect a virus or spyware.


Please download another antivirus that provides real-time protection. Some free one's include: AVG Free, Avira Free, Avast Free

Interesting discussion on CDD.sys here: http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...76-a9f6-0e89f3663ca0&cat=&lang=&cr=&sloc=&p=1

Here's a list of some older drivers that are still on your system. Please update them:

```
mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:27:26 2006  [B]Modem Diagnostic Interface x86 Driver by Conexant[/B]
xaudio64.sys Thu Oct 18 18:37:08 2007  [B]Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP[/B]
ibmpmdrv.sys Thu May 31 05:51:31 2007  [B]IBM ThinkPad Power Management Driver[/B]
```
Here's the dump file output:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\TempDUMP\DATA\01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7100 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7100.0.amd64fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a52000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c8be90
Debug session time: Mon Jul 20 09:32:10.528 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 3 days 22:45:28.989
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff9600065c198, fffff88008de00f0, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!DrvLineTo+7c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002cf6000
THREAD fffffa8008c0b830  Cid 0cd4.0cd0  Teb: 000000007efdb000 Win32Thread: fffff900c1ff98f0 RUNNING on processor 1
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002c34b74
Owning Process            fffffa80068798f0       Image:         OUTLOOK.EXE
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      21867102     
Context Switch Count      7090440                 LargeStack
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x0000000030159b10
Stack Init fffff88008de14f0 Current fffff88008de0630
Base fffff88008de2000 Limit fffff88008dd4000 Call fffff88008de1770
Priority 12 BasePriority 8 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 2 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`08ddf848 fffff800`02ad04e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`0065c198 fffff880`08de00f0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08ddf850 fffff800`02acfe3c : fffff960`0037e21c fffff960`0032d48f fffff880`08de1360 00000000`00004006 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08ddf990 fffff800`02aefd5d : fffff880`08de0898 00000000`00100000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ad01d3 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`08ddf9d0 fffff800`02abc514 : fffff800`02ccd170 fffff800`02a52000 fffff800`02acfdc0 fffff800`02ad01d3 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`08ddfa00 fffff800`02af6089 : fffff880`00000000 fffff880`08de00f0 fffff880`00000000 fffff880`08de1360 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x1f4
fffff880`08de00c0 fffff800`02ad05c2 : fffff880`08de0898 fffff900`c27f9db0 fffff880`08de0940 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`08de0760 fffff800`02aceeca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000f0f0 fffff900`c20a9ce8 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`08de0940 fffff960`0065c198 : 00000000`00000000 fffff960`00153db1 00000000`00000000 fffff960`0021614b : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08de0940)
fffff880`08de0ad0 fffff960`0028e363 : fffff900`c2c6f748 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c29c5cc8 fffff900`000000da : cdd!DrvLineTo+0x7c
fffff880`08de0ec0 fffff900`c2c6f748 : 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c29c5cc8 fffff900`000000da fffff900`000000a0 : win32k+0x1fe363
fffff880`08de0ec8 00000000`00000000 : fffff900`c29c5cc8 fffff900`000000da fffff900`000000a0 fffff900`000000ed : 0xfffff900`c2c6f748

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff9600065c198, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88008de00f0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
cdd!DrvLineTo+7c
fffff960`0065c198 ff5340          call    qword ptr [rbx+40h]

CONTEXT:  fffff88008de00f0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88008de00f0)
.cxr 0xfffff88008de00f0
rax=fffff88008de0eb8 rbx=fffff900c27f9db0 rcx=fffff900c2c6f748
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000001 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff9600065c198 rsp=fffff88008de0ad0 rbp=fffff900c2c6f748
 r8=fffff900c29c5cc8  r9=00000000000000da r10=0000000000000014
r11=0000000000000015 r12=0000000000000000 r13=00000000000000da
r14=00000000000000a0 r15=fffff900c29c5cc8
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010202
cdd!DrvLineTo+0x7c:
fffff960`0065c198 ff5340          call    qword ptr [rbx+40h] ds:002b:fffff900`c27f9df0=????????????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  OUTLOOK.EXE

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff9600028e363 to fffff9600065c198

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08de0ad0 fffff960`0028e363 : fffff900`c2c6f748 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c29c5cc8 fffff900`000000da : cdd!DrvLineTo+0x7c
fffff880`08de0ec0 fffff900`c2c6f748 : 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c29c5cc8 fffff900`000000da fffff900`000000a0 : win32k+0x1fe363
fffff880`08de0ec8 00000000`00000000 : fffff900`c29c5cc8 fffff900`000000da fffff900`000000a0 fffff900`000000ed : 0xfffff900`c2c6f748


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
cdd!DrvLineTo+7c
fffff960`0065c198 ff5340          call    qword ptr [rbx+40h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  cdd!DrvLineTo+7c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: cdd

IMAGE_NAME:  cdd.dll

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49eea993

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88008de00f0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_cdd!DrvLineTo+7c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_cdd!DrvLineTo+7c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88008ddf950 rbx=fffff80002ccd170 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80002ad01d3 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ad0f80 rsp=fffff88008ddf848 rbp=fffff80002acfdc0
 r8=fffff9600065c198  r9=fffff88008de00f0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88008de1360 r12=fffff88008ddfac0 r13=0000000000100000
r14=fffff88008de0898 r15=fffff88008de1360
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ad0f80 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`08ddf850=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`08ddf848 fffff800`02ad04e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`0065c198 fffff880`08de00f0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08ddf850 fffff800`02acfe3c : fffff960`0037e21c fffff960`0032d48f fffff880`08de1360 00000000`00004006 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08ddf990 fffff800`02aefd5d : fffff880`08de0898 00000000`00100000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ad01d3 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`08ddf9d0 fffff800`02abc514 : fffff800`02ccd170 fffff800`02a52000 fffff800`02acfdc0 fffff800`02ad01d3 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`08ddfa00 fffff800`02af6089 : fffff880`00000000 fffff880`08de00f0 fffff880`00000000 fffff880`08de1360 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x1f4
fffff880`08de00c0 fffff800`02ad05c2 : fffff880`08de0898 fffff900`c27f9db0 fffff880`08de0940 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`08de0760 fffff800`02aceeca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000f0f0 fffff900`c20a9ce8 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`08de0940 fffff960`0065c198 : 00000000`00000000 fffff960`00153db1 00000000`00000000 fffff960`0021614b : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08de0940)
fffff880`08de0ad0 fffff960`0028e363 : fffff900`c2c6f748 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c29c5cc8 fffff900`000000da : cdd!DrvLineTo+0x7c
fffff880`08de0ec0 fffff900`c2c6f748 : 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c29c5cc8 fffff900`000000da fffff900`000000a0 : win32k+0x1fe363
fffff880`08de0ec8 00000000`00000000 : fffff900`c29c5cc8 fffff900`000000da fffff900`000000a0 fffff900`000000ed : 0xfffff900`c2c6f748
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bcc000 fffff800`00bd6000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:27:31 2009 (49EEAAC3)
fffff800`02a09000 fffff800`02a52000   hal      hal.dll      Wed Apr 22 01:23:51 2009 (49EEA9E7)
fffff800`02a52000 fffff800`0302c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Apr 21 23:51:21 2009 (49EE9439)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:27 2009 (49EE8DAF)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c57000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Wed Apr 22 01:25:27 2009 (49EEAA47)
fffff880`00c57000 fffff880`00c6b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:28:36 2009 (49EEAB04)
fffff880`00c6b000 fffff880`00cc9000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)
fffff880`00cc9000 fffff880`00d89000   CI       CI.dll       Wed Apr 22 01:28:26 2009 (49EEAAFA)
fffff880`00d89000 fffff880`00df1000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:24:00 2009 (49EE8DD0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:23:18 2009 (49EE8DA6)
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00eb4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Apr 21 23:25:47 2009 (49EE8E3B)
fffff880`00eb4000 fffff880`00ec3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
fffff880`00ec3000 fffff880`00f1a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)
fffff880`00f1a000 fffff880`00f23000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Apr 21 23:23:25 2009 (49EE8DAD)
fffff880`00f23000 fffff880`00f2d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:13 2009 (49EE8DA1)
fffff880`00f2d000 fffff880`00f60000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)
fffff880`00f60000 fffff880`00f6d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Wed Apr 22 00:10:21 2009 (49EE98AD)
fffff880`00f6d000 fffff880`00f83000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:23:32 2009 (49EE8DB4)
fffff880`00f83000 fffff880`00f8c000   compbatt compbatt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:34:53 2009 (49EE905D)
fffff880`00f8c000 fffff880`00f98000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Tue Apr 21 23:34:51 2009 (49EE905B)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00fad000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)
fffff880`00fad000 fffff880`00fb4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:21 2009 (49EE8DA9)
fffff880`00fb4000 fffff880`00fc4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)
fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00ffd000   pcmcia   pcmcia.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:35:12 2009 (49EE9070)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:56:45 2009 (49EE957D)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010ca000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:22 2009 (49EE8DAA)
fffff880`010ca000 fffff880`010d5000   msahci   msahci.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:58 2009 (49EE9896)
fffff880`010d5000 fffff880`010e0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue Mar 10 19:22:44 2009 (49B6F644)
fffff880`010e0000 fffff880`0112b000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
fffff880`0112b000 fffff880`0113f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Apr 21 23:39:41 2009 (49EE917D)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`0119d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:51 2009 (49EE8E03)
fffff880`0119d000 fffff880`011e9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:23:40 2009 (49EE8DBC)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:24:14 2009 (49EE8DDE)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:14 2009 (49EE8DA2)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
fffff880`01243000 fffff880`013ee000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:24:23 2009 (49EE8DE7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Apr 21 23:25:37 2009 (49EE8E31)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:57:47 2009 (49EE95BB)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)
fffff880`014d5000 fffff880`014dd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Mar 25 15:59:44 2009 (49CA8D30)
fffff880`014f2000 fffff880`015e3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue May 12 22:51:22 2009 (4A0A35AA)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017f0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue May 12 22:52:38 2009 (4A0A35F6)
fffff880`017f0000 fffff880`01800000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Apr 21 23:49:30 2009 (49EE93CA)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)
fffff880`0181d000 fffff880`01857000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Apr 21 23:40:07 2009 (49EE9197)
fffff880`01857000 fffff880`01869000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:26:49 2009 (49EE8E79)
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`01872000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:11 2009 (49EE8D9F)
fffff880`01872000 fffff880`018ac000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:25:27 2009 (49EE8E27)
fffff880`018ac000 fffff880`018c2000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)
fffff880`018c2000 fffff880`018f2000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
fffff880`0192a000 fffff880`01954000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Apr 30 21:36:05 2009 (49FA5205)
fffff880`01954000 fffff880`0195d000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:15 2009 (49EE8DA3)
fffff880`0195d000 fffff880`01964000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:08:57 2009 (49EE9859)
fffff880`01964000 fffff880`01972000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:45:08 2009 (49EE92C4)
fffff880`01972000 fffff880`01997000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:45:11 2009 (49EE92C7)
fffff880`01997000 fffff880`019a7000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Apr 21 23:43:47 2009 (49EE9273)
fffff880`019a7000 fffff880`019b0000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
fffff880`019b0000 fffff880`019b9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
fffff880`019b9000 fffff880`019c2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
fffff880`019c2000 fffff880`019cd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)
fffff880`019cd000 fffff880`019de000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)
fffff880`019de000 fffff880`019fc000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)
fffff880`02046000 fffff880`0210e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:25:07 2009 (49EE8E13)
fffff880`0210e000 fffff880`0212c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:51 2009 (49EE8E7B)
fffff880`0212c000 fffff880`02144000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:04 2009 (49EE9A40)
fffff880`02144000 fffff880`02170000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:56 2009 (49EE8E80)
fffff880`02170000 fffff880`021bd000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Apr 21 23:27:00 2009 (49EE8E84)
fffff880`021bd000 fffff880`021e0000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 21 23:26:57 2009 (49EE8E81)
fffff880`021e0000 fffff880`021e4280   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:27:26 2006 (449716BE)
fffff880`02267000 fffff880`0230d000   peauth   peauth.sys   Wed Apr 22 01:06:32 2009 (49EEA5D8)
fffff880`0230d000 fffff880`02318000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`02318000 fffff880`02346000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:27:40 2009 (49EE8EAC)
fffff880`02346000 fffff880`02358000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:29 2009 (49EE9A95)
fffff880`02358000 fffff880`02360000   xaudio64 xaudio64.sys Thu Oct 18 18:37:08 2007 (4717E014)
fffff880`02360000 fffff880`023c9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:27:43 2009 (49EE8EAF)
fffff880`02400000 fffff880`0248c000   bthport  bthport.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:37 2009 (49EE99E9)
fffff880`0249d000 fffff880`02534000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:56 2009 (49EE8EBC)
fffff880`02534000 fffff880`02560000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:32 2009 (49EE99E4)
fffff880`02560000 fffff880`02570000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:29 2009 (49EE99E1)
fffff880`02570000 fffff880`02590000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:36 2009 (49EE99E8)
fffff880`025a5000 fffff880`025b0000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:49 2009 (49EE9AA9)
fffff880`025b0000 fffff880`025be000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:06 2009 (49EE92C2)
fffff880`025be000 fffff880`025d6000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:29 2009 (49EE99E1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c16000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Fri Mar 14 16:55:32 2008 (47DAE644)
fffff880`02c16000 fffff880`02c67000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:27:03 2009 (49EE8E87)
fffff880`02c67000 fffff880`02c73000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:29 2009 (49EE8DED)
fffff880`02c73000 fffff880`02c7e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Apr 21 23:35:11 2009 (49EE906F)
fffff880`02c7e000 fffff880`02c8d000   discache discache.sys Tue Apr 21 23:43:33 2009 (49EE9265)
fffff880`02c96000 fffff880`02d1f000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:52 2009 (49EE8E04)
fffff880`02d1f000 fffff880`02d64000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)
fffff880`02d64000 fffff880`02d6d000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)
fffff880`02d6d000 fffff880`02d93000   pacer    pacer.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:18:21 2009 (49EE9A8D)
fffff880`02d93000 fffff880`02da2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)
fffff880`02da2000 fffff880`02dbf000   serial   serial.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:25 2009 (49EE9875)
fffff880`02dbf000 fffff880`02dda000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:19:03 2009 (49EE9AB7)
fffff880`02dda000 fffff880`02dee000   termdd   termdd.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:18 2009 (49EE9C2E)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Apr 30 22:33:29 2009 (49FA5F79)
fffff880`03a5a000 fffff880`03a6f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Wed Apr 22 00:18:44 2009 (49EE9AA4)
fffff880`03a85000 fffff880`03b08000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:28 2009 (49EE8EA0)
fffff880`03b08000 fffff880`03b26000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:26:50 2009 (49EE8E7A)
fffff880`03b26000 fffff880`03b37000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Apr 21 23:41:55 2009 (49EE9203)
fffff880`03b37000 fffff880`03b5b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:18:20 2009 (49EE9A8C)
fffff880`03b5b000 fffff880`03b71000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:12 2009 (49EE8DA0)
fffff880`03b92000 fffff880`03bd5000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Apr 22 00:09:13 2009 (49EE9869)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:51 2009 (49EE9AAB)
fffff880`03c2f000 fffff880`03c4a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:56 2009 (49EE9AB0)
fffff880`03c4a000 fffff880`03c6b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:55 2009 (49EE9AAF)
fffff880`03c6b000 fffff880`03c85000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:19:02 2009 (49EE9AB6)
fffff880`03c85000 fffff880`03c90000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:26:27 2009 (49EE9C73)
fffff880`03c90000 fffff880`03ca2000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Apr 30 22:33:12 2009 (49FA5F68)
fffff880`03ca2000 fffff880`04355000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Apr 01 14:16:43 2009 (49D3AF8B)
fffff880`04355000 fffff880`043ac000   rixdpx64 rixdpx64.sys Mon Jul 28 03:20:31 2008 (488D733F)
fffff880`043ac000 fffff880`043c2000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Wed Apr 22 00:19:00 2009 (49EE9AB4)
fffff880`043c2000 fffff880`043e6000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:50 2009 (49EE9AAA)
fffff880`043e6000 fffff880`043f2000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:40 2009 (49EE9AA0)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04455000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Apr 30 22:32:48 2009 (49FA5F50)
fffff880`04455000 fffff880`04466000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)
fffff880`04466000 fffff880`04470000   ibmpmdrv ibmpmdrv.sys Thu May 31 05:51:31 2007 (465E9AA3)
fffff880`04472000 fffff880`04566000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:14 2009 (49EE92CA)
fffff880`04566000 fffff880`045ac000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:44:50 2009 (49EE92B2)
fffff880`045ac000 fffff880`045fc000   e1y60x64 e1y60x64.sys Fri Aug 22 18:09:50 2008 (48AF392E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
fffff880`0480f000 fffff880`0481e000   tpm      tpm.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:25:11 2009 (49EE8E17)
fffff880`0481e000 fffff880`0482e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)
fffff880`04830000 fffff880`04fd9f40   igdpmd64 igdpmd64.sys Tue Oct 07 12:08:16 2008 (48EB8970)
fffff880`04fda000 fffff880`04ffe000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:14:56 2009 (49EE99C0)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05611000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Mar 26 17:12:59 2008 (47EABC5B)
fffff880`05611000 fffff880`0561d000   serenum  serenum.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)
fffff880`0561d000 fffff880`05bf0500   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Wed May 06 14:22:19 2009 (4A01D55B)
fffff880`05bf1000 fffff880`05bfe000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:06 2009 (49EE99CA)
fffff880`05bfe000 fffff880`05bff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:02 2009 (49EE985E)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c20000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:35:00 2009 (49EE9064)
fffff880`05c20000 fffff880`05c36000   rimmpx64 rimmpx64.sys Wed Nov 05 09:25:38 2008 (4911ACE2)
fffff880`05c36000 fffff880`05c4d000   rimspx64 rimspx64.sys Sat Oct 11 06:42:40 2008 (48F08320)
fffff880`05c4d000 fffff880`05c6b000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)
fffff880`05c6c000 fffff880`061a5000   netw5v64 netw5v64.sys Wed Mar 04 13:00:20 2009 (49AEC1B4)
fffff880`061a5000 fffff880`061e3000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Wed Apr 22 00:15:43 2009 (49EE99EF)
fffff880`061e3000 fffff880`061f2000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
fffff880`061f2000 fffff880`061f6500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:34:53 2009 (49EE905D)
fffff880`061f7000 fffff880`06200000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:34:53 2009 (49EE905D)
fffff880`09c46000 fffff880`09ca2000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:37 2009 (49EE99E9)
fffff880`09ca2000 fffff880`09cdf000   portcls  portcls.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:10 2009 (49EE99CE)
fffff880`09cdf000 fffff880`09d01000   drmk     drmk.sys     Wed Apr 22 01:06:19 2009 (49EEA5CB)
fffff880`09d01000 fffff880`09d06200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:04 2009 (49EE9860)
fffff880`09d07000 fffff880`09d5a000   CAXHWAZL CAXHWAZL.sys Tue Mar 25 19:47:04 2008 (47E98EF8)
fffff880`09d5a000 fffff880`09dad000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:16:02 2009 (49EE9A02)
fffff880`09e00000 fffff880`09e2d100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Wed Apr 22 00:15:35 2009 (49EE99E7)
fffff880`09e2e000 fffff880`09e3c000   scfilter scfilter.sys Tue Apr 21 23:57:24 2009 (49EE95A4)
fffff880`09e3c000 fffff880`09e51000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)
fffff880`09e51000 fffff880`09e64000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:07 2009 (49EE9A7F)
fffff880`09e64000 fffff880`09e7c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)
fffff880`09e85000 fffff880`09ff9000   CAX_DPV  CAX_DPV.sys  Tue Mar 25 19:51:10 2008 (47E98FEE)
fffff880`0a000000 fffff880`0a00c000   SMCLIB   SMCLIB.SYS   Wed Apr 22 00:09:24 2009 (49EE9874)
fffff880`0a017000 fffff880`0a0e2000   CAX_CNXT CAX_CNXT.sys Tue Mar 25 19:45:42 2008 (47E98EA6)
fffff880`0a0e2000 fffff880`0a0f1000   modem    modem.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:19:28 2009 (49EE9AD0)
fffff880`0a0f1000 fffff880`0a0fd000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:44:44 2009 (49EE92AC)
fffff880`0a0fd000 fffff880`0a10b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:10:01 2009 (49EE9899)
fffff880`0a10b000 fffff880`0a117000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:18 2009 (49EE8DA6)
fffff880`0a117000 fffff880`0a122000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:58 2009 (49EE9896)
fffff880`0a122000 fffff880`0a135000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Apr 21 23:25:16 2009 (49EE8E1C)
fffff880`0a143000 fffff880`0a151000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:02 2009 (49EE99C6)
fffff880`0a151000 fffff880`0a16a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Apr 22 00:15:02 2009 (49EE99C6)
fffff880`0a16a000 fffff880`0a172080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Apr 22 00:15:00 2009 (49EE99C4)
fffff880`0a173000 fffff880`0a174f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:15:04 2009 (49EE99C8)
fffff880`0a175000 fffff880`0a182000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:04 2009 (49EE9860)
fffff880`0a182000 fffff880`0a1a5000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:28:18 2009 (49EE8ED2)
fffff880`0a1a5000 fffff880`0a1c6000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:14:25 2009 (49EE99A1)
fffff880`0a1c6000 fffff880`0a1e3000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:22 2009 (49EE99DA)
fffff880`0a1e3000 fffff880`0a1ffd00   LenovoRd LenovoRd.sys Mon May 11 05:33:56 2009 (4A07F104)
fffff880`20600000 fffff880`2060b000   vpnva64  vpnva64.sys  Thu Dec 18 16:40:28 2008 (494AC34C)
fffff880`206f1000 fffff880`20769000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon May 12 22:10:05 2008 (4828F87D)
fffff880`20769000 fffff880`207ed000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Tue Jul 08 20:40:31 2008 (487408FF)
fffff880`207ed000 fffff880`207f9000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Mon Jan 28 18:45:04 2008 (479E6900)
fffff880`207f9000 fffff880`207fc380   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon May 12 22:11:22 2008 (4828F8CA)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`003a0000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue May 12 23:13:20 2009 (4A0A3AD0)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00667000   cdd      cdd.dll      Wed Apr 22 01:22:27 2009 (49EEA993)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0a135000 fffff880`0a143000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02534000 fffff880`025a5000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018f2000 fffff880`01900000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01900000 fffff880`0190c000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0190c000 fffff880`01917000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`0192a000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03b71000 fffff880`03b92000   atikmpag.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`061a5000 fffff880`061e3000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Wed Apr 22 00:15:43 2009 (49EE99EF)
fffff880`00ec3000 fffff880`00f1a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)
fffff880`02c96000 fffff880`02d1f000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:52 2009 (49EE8E04)
fffff880`043ac000 fffff880`043c2000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Wed Apr 22 00:19:00 2009 (49EE9AB4)
fffff880`010d5000 fffff880`010e0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue Mar 10 19:22:44 2009 (49B6F644)
fffff880`025a5000 fffff880`025b0000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:49 2009 (49EE9AA9)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:23:18 2009 (49EE8DA6)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010ca000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:22 2009 (49EE8DAA)
fffff880`03ca2000 fffff880`04355000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Apr 01 14:16:43 2009 (49D3AF8B)
fffff880`00f8c000 fffff880`00f98000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Tue Apr 21 23:34:51 2009 (49EE905B)
fffff880`0195d000 fffff880`01964000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:08:57 2009 (49EE9859)
fffff880`03b26000 fffff880`03b37000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Apr 21 23:41:55 2009 (49EE9203)
fffff880`0210e000 fffff880`0212c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:51 2009 (49EE8E7B)
fffff880`02560000 fffff880`02570000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:29 2009 (49EE99E1)
fffff880`02570000 fffff880`02590000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:36 2009 (49EE99E8)
fffff880`02400000 fffff880`0248c000   bthport  bthport.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:37 2009 (49EE99E9)
fffff880`025be000 fffff880`025d6000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:29 2009 (49EE99E1)
fffff880`20769000 fffff880`207ed000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Tue Jul 08 20:40:31 2008 (487408FF)
fffff880`206f1000 fffff880`20769000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon May 12 22:10:05 2008 (4828F87D)
fffff880`207ed000 fffff880`207f9000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Mon Jan 28 18:45:04 2008 (479E6900)
fffff880`207f9000 fffff880`207fc380   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon May 12 22:11:22 2008 (4828F8CA)
fffff880`0a017000 fffff880`0a0e2000   CAX_CNXT CAX_CNXT.sys Tue Mar 25 19:45:42 2008 (47E98EA6)
fffff880`09e85000 fffff880`09ff9000   CAX_DPV  CAX_DPV.sys  Tue Mar 25 19:51:10 2008 (47E98FEE)
fffff880`09d07000 fffff880`09d5a000   CAXHWAZL CAXHWAZL.sys Tue Mar 25 19:47:04 2008 (47E98EF8)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00667000   cdd      cdd.dll      Wed Apr 22 01:22:27 2009 (49EEA993)
fffff880`0192a000 fffff880`01954000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Apr 30 21:36:05 2009 (49FA5205)
fffff880`00cc9000 fffff880`00d89000   CI       CI.dll       Wed Apr 22 01:28:26 2009 (49EEAAFA)
fffff880`018c2000 fffff880`018f2000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
fffff880`00c6b000 fffff880`00cc9000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)
fffff880`061f2000 fffff880`061f6500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:34:53 2009 (49EE905D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:56:45 2009 (49EE957D)
fffff880`00f83000 fffff880`00f8c000   compbatt compbatt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:34:53 2009 (49EE905D)
fffff880`0481e000 fffff880`0482e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)
fffff880`0a0fd000 fffff880`0a10b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:10:01 2009 (49EE9899)
fffff880`03a85000 fffff880`03b08000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:28 2009 (49EE8EA0)
fffff880`03b08000 fffff880`03b26000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:26:50 2009 (49EE8E7A)
fffff880`02c7e000 fffff880`02c8d000   discache discache.sys Tue Apr 21 23:43:33 2009 (49EE9265)
fffff880`018ac000 fffff880`018c2000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)
fffff880`09cdf000 fffff880`09d01000   drmk     drmk.sys     Wed Apr 22 01:06:19 2009 (49EEA5CB)
fffff880`0a10b000 fffff880`0a117000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:18 2009 (49EE8DA6)
fffff880`0a122000 fffff880`0a135000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Apr 21 23:25:16 2009 (49EE8E1C)
fffff880`0a117000 fffff880`0a122000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:58 2009 (49EE9896)
fffff880`0a0f1000 fffff880`0a0fd000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:44:44 2009 (49EE92AC)
fffff880`04472000 fffff880`04566000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:14 2009 (49EE92CA)
fffff880`04566000 fffff880`045ac000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:44:50 2009 (49EE92B2)
fffff880`045ac000 fffff880`045fc000   e1y60x64 e1y60x64.sys Fri Aug 22 18:09:50 2008 (48AF392E)
fffff880`0112b000 fffff880`0113f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Apr 21 23:39:41 2009 (49EE917D)
fffff880`010e0000 fffff880`0112b000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
fffff880`01872000 fffff880`018ac000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:25:27 2009 (49EE8E27)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)
fffff800`02a09000 fffff800`02a52000   hal      hal.dll      Wed Apr 22 01:23:51 2009 (49EEA9E7)
fffff880`04fda000 fffff880`04ffe000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:14:56 2009 (49EE99C0)
fffff880`09c46000 fffff880`09ca2000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:37 2009 (49EE99E9)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05611000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Mar 26 17:12:59 2008 (47EABC5B)
fffff880`0a151000 fffff880`0a16a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Apr 22 00:15:02 2009 (49EE99C6)
fffff880`0a16a000 fffff880`0a172080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Apr 22 00:15:00 2009 (49EE99C4)
fffff880`0a143000 fffff880`0a151000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:02 2009 (49EE99C6)
fffff880`02046000 fffff880`0210e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:25:07 2009 (49EE8E13)
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`01872000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:11 2009 (49EE8D9F)
fffff880`05c4d000 fffff880`05c6b000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)
fffff880`04466000 fffff880`04470000   ibmpmdrv ibmpmdrv.sys Thu May 31 05:51:31 2007 (465E9AA3)
fffff880`0561d000 fffff880`05bf0500   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Wed May 06 14:22:19 2009 (4A01D55B)
fffff880`04830000 fffff880`04fd9f40   igdpmd64 igdpmd64.sys Tue Oct 07 12:08:16 2008 (48EB8970)
fffff880`03b5b000 fffff880`03b71000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:12 2009 (49EE8DA0)
fffff880`061e3000 fffff880`061f2000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
fffff800`00bcc000 fffff800`00bd6000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:27:31 2009 (49EEAAC3)
fffff880`03b92000 fffff880`03bd5000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Apr 22 00:09:13 2009 (49EE9869)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:24:14 2009 (49EE8DDE)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:57:47 2009 (49EE95BB)
fffff880`09d01000 fffff880`09d06200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:04 2009 (49EE9860)
fffff880`0a1e3000 fffff880`0a1ffd00   LenovoRd LenovoRd.sys Mon May 11 05:33:56 2009 (4A07F104)
fffff880`09e3c000 fffff880`09e51000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)
fffff880`0a182000 fffff880`0a1a5000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:28:18 2009 (49EE8ED2)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c57000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Wed Apr 22 01:25:27 2009 (49EEAA47)
fffff880`021e0000 fffff880`021e4280   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:27:26 2006 (449716BE)
fffff880`0a0e2000 fffff880`0a0f1000   modem    modem.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:19:28 2009 (49EE9AD0)
fffff880`025b0000 fffff880`025be000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:06 2009 (49EE92C2)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
fffff880`0a175000 fffff880`0a182000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:04 2009 (49EE9860)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:27 2009 (49EE8DAF)
fffff880`0212c000 fffff880`02144000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:04 2009 (49EE9A40)
fffff880`02144000 fffff880`02170000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:56 2009 (49EE8E80)
fffff880`02170000 fffff880`021bd000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Apr 21 23:27:00 2009 (49EE8E84)
fffff880`021bd000 fffff880`021e0000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 21 23:26:57 2009 (49EE8E81)
fffff880`010ca000 fffff880`010d5000   msahci   msahci.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:58 2009 (49EE9896)
fffff880`019c2000 fffff880`019cd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)
fffff880`00f23000 fffff880`00f2d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:13 2009 (49EE8DA1)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`0119d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:51 2009 (49EE8E03)
fffff880`02c73000 fffff880`02c7e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Apr 21 23:35:11 2009 (49EE906F)
fffff880`01857000 fffff880`01869000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:26:49 2009 (49EE8E79)
fffff880`014f2000 fffff880`015e3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue May 12 22:51:22 2009 (4A0A35AA)
fffff880`043e6000 fffff880`043f2000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:40 2009 (49EE9AA0)
fffff880`09e51000 fffff880`09e64000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:07 2009 (49EE9A7F)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:51 2009 (49EE9AAB)
fffff880`03a5a000 fffff880`03a6f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Wed Apr 22 00:18:44 2009 (49EE9AA4)
fffff880`02d93000 fffff880`02da2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)
fffff880`02d1f000 fffff880`02d64000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Apr 21 23:25:37 2009 (49EE8E31)
fffff880`05c6c000 fffff880`061a5000   netw5v64 netw5v64.sys Wed Mar 04 13:00:20 2009 (49AEC1B4)
fffff880`019cd000 fffff880`019de000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)
fffff880`02c67000 fffff880`02c73000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:29 2009 (49EE8DED)
fffff800`02a52000 fffff800`0302c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Apr 21 23:51:21 2009 (49EE9439)
fffff880`01243000 fffff880`013ee000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:24:23 2009 (49EE8DE7)
fffff880`01954000 fffff880`0195d000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:15 2009 (49EE8DA3)
fffff880`09d5a000 fffff880`09dad000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:16:02 2009 (49EE9A02)
fffff880`02d6d000 fffff880`02d93000   pacer    pacer.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:18:21 2009 (49EE9A8D)
fffff880`00f6d000 fffff880`00f83000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:23:32 2009 (49EE8DB4)
fffff880`00f2d000 fffff880`00f60000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)
fffff880`00fad000 fffff880`00fb4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:21 2009 (49EE8DA9)
fffff880`00fb4000 fffff880`00fc4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)
fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00ffd000   pcmcia   pcmcia.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:35:12 2009 (49EE9070)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:14 2009 (49EE8DA2)
fffff880`02267000 fffff880`0230d000   peauth   peauth.sys   Wed Apr 22 01:06:32 2009 (49EEA5D8)
fffff880`09ca2000 fffff880`09cdf000   portcls  portcls.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:10 2009 (49EE99CE)
fffff880`00c57000 fffff880`00c6b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:28:36 2009 (49EEAB04)
fffff880`043c2000 fffff880`043e6000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:50 2009 (49EE9AAA)
fffff880`03c2f000 fffff880`03c4a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:56 2009 (49EE9AB0)
fffff880`03c4a000 fffff880`03c6b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:55 2009 (49EE9AAF)
fffff880`03c6b000 fffff880`03c85000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:19:02 2009 (49EE9AB6)
fffff880`02c16000 fffff880`02c67000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:27:03 2009 (49EE8E87)
fffff880`03c85000 fffff880`03c90000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:26:27 2009 (49EE9C73)
fffff880`019a7000 fffff880`019b0000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
fffff880`019b0000 fffff880`019b9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
fffff880`019b9000 fffff880`019c2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
fffff880`0181d000 fffff880`01857000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Apr 21 23:40:07 2009 (49EE9197)
fffff880`02534000 fffff880`02560000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:32 2009 (49EE99E4)
fffff880`05c20000 fffff880`05c36000   rimmpx64 rimmpx64.sys Wed Nov 05 09:25:38 2008 (4911ACE2)
fffff880`05c36000 fffff880`05c4d000   rimspx64 rimspx64.sys Sat Oct 11 06:42:40 2008 (48F08320)
fffff880`04355000 fffff880`043ac000   rixdpx64 rixdpx64.sys Mon Jul 28 03:20:31 2008 (488D733F)
fffff880`09e64000 fffff880`09e7c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c16000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Fri Mar 14 16:55:32 2008 (47DAE644)
fffff880`09e2e000 fffff880`09e3c000   scfilter scfilter.sys Tue Apr 21 23:57:24 2009 (49EE95A4)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c20000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:35:00 2009 (49EE9064)
fffff880`0230d000 fffff880`02318000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05611000 fffff880`0561d000   serenum  serenum.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)
fffff880`02da2000 fffff880`02dbf000   serial   serial.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:25 2009 (49EE9875)
fffff880`0a000000 fffff880`0a00c000   SMCLIB   SMCLIB.SYS   Wed Apr 22 00:09:24 2009 (49EE9874)
fffff880`014d5000 fffff880`014dd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Mar 25 15:59:44 2009 (49CA8D30)
fffff880`0249d000 fffff880`02534000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:56 2009 (49EE8EBC)
fffff880`02360000 fffff880`023c9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:27:43 2009 (49EE8EAF)
fffff880`02318000 fffff880`02346000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:27:40 2009 (49EE8EAC)
fffff880`05bfe000 fffff880`05bff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:02 2009 (49EE985E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017f0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue May 12 22:52:38 2009 (4A0A35F6)
fffff880`02346000 fffff880`02358000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:29 2009 (49EE9A95)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)
fffff880`019de000 fffff880`019fc000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)
fffff880`02dda000 fffff880`02dee000   termdd   termdd.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:18 2009 (49EE9C2E)
fffff880`0480f000 fffff880`0481e000   tpm      tpm.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:25:11 2009 (49EE8E17)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03b37000 fffff880`03b5b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:18:20 2009 (49EE9A8C)
fffff880`03c90000 fffff880`03ca2000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Apr 30 22:33:12 2009 (49FA5F68)
fffff880`0a1c6000 fffff880`0a1e3000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:22 2009 (49EE99DA)
fffff880`0a173000 fffff880`0a174f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:15:04 2009 (49EE99C8)
fffff880`04455000 fffff880`04466000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Apr 30 22:33:29 2009 (49FA5F79)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04455000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Apr 30 22:32:48 2009 (49FA5F50)
fffff880`05bf1000 fffff880`05bfe000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:06 2009 (49EE99CA)
fffff880`09e00000 fffff880`09e2d100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Wed Apr 22 00:15:35 2009 (49EE99E7)
fffff880`00f60000 fffff880`00f6d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Wed Apr 22 00:10:21 2009 (49EE98AD)
fffff880`01964000 fffff880`01972000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:45:08 2009 (49EE92C4)
fffff880`01972000 fffff880`01997000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:45:11 2009 (49EE92C7)
fffff880`017f0000 fffff880`01800000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Apr 21 23:49:30 2009 (49EE93CA)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00fad000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)
fffff880`00d89000 fffff880`00df1000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:24:00 2009 (49EE8DD0)
fffff880`0119d000 fffff880`011e9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:23:40 2009 (49EE8DBC)
fffff880`20600000 fffff880`2060b000   vpnva64  vpnva64.sys  Thu Dec 18 16:40:28 2008 (494AC34C)
fffff880`02dbf000 fffff880`02dda000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:19:03 2009 (49EE9AB7)
fffff880`01997000 fffff880`019a7000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Apr 21 23:43:47 2009 (49EE9273)
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00eb4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Apr 21 23:25:47 2009 (49EE8E3B)
fffff880`00eb4000 fffff880`00ec3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
fffff880`02d64000 fffff880`02d6d000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`003a0000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue May 12 23:13:20 2009 (4A0A3AD0)
fffff880`061f7000 fffff880`06200000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:34:53 2009 (49EE905D)
fffff880`00f1a000 fffff880`00f23000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Apr 21 23:23:25 2009 (49EE8DAD)
fffff880`0a1a5000 fffff880`0a1c6000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:14:25 2009 (49EE99A1)
fffff880`02358000 fffff880`02360000   xaudio64 xaudio64.sys Thu Oct 18 18:37:08 2007 (4717E014)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0a135000 fffff880`0a143000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02534000 fffff880`025a5000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018f2000 fffff880`01900000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01900000 fffff880`0190c000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0190c000 fffff880`01917000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`0192a000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03b71000 fffff880`03b92000   atikmpag.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`0065c198 fffff880`08de00f0 00000000`00000000
```


----------



## ajaydatta (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure why the TSF_Support file did not make in my earlier post. Have attached it again. 

Thanks for all your help.

Thanks
Ajay


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

There are issues with your Cisco VPN not working, nor is your ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650.

The ATI card is likely related to the cdd.sys error - so I'd stress updating those drivers immediately. When done, submit another copy of the msinfo32 report (zip it up and upload it).


----------



## ajaydatta (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you usasma, your help is much appreciated. I have updated the drivers for ATI Mobile Radeon.

Attached is the latest output from msinfo32.

Thanks
Ajay


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, but my bad eyes won't let me read it as a text file. Could you redo it as an .nfo file?


----------



## ajaydatta (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello usasma,

I have attached a zip version of the nfo file. Please let me know if you need anything else.

Thanks
Ajay
P.S: If you notice a bunch of printer related errors from today, you can ignore those, i seem to be having some network /driver issues connecting to network printers.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, that took care of the issue with the video card - now we sit back and wait. If you go a week without a BSOD, then it's probably fixed. 

Good luck!


----------



## ajaydatta (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------

